# Morphicon/anthrocon



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 23, 2008)

well let start off asking what exactly goes on at either of these conventions; as i am still new to the furry scene (just under a month) and heard that conventions are really fun. 
anyways other than knowing what kind of activities go on at these too conventions...


anyone feel like giving a random fur from Bay Village, Oh a ride XD im only asking cause i was told it wouldn't hurt  though i doubt anyone would....
anyways.... you can contact me 

here~~>http://www.furaffinity.net/user/crimson-wolf/

sorry if i sound stupid :?


----------



## RailRide (Apr 23, 2008)

You could try Anthrocon's website at http://www.anthrocon.org 

They have an active discussion forum. Even the con chairman posts there and answers questions.

Since you're new to this, I'll hand you an advance tip:
No, you don't need a fursuit. More than 80% of the attendees never bring anything that even resembles a costume. 

(you wouldn't believe the number of newbies that don't know this)

---PCJ


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 23, 2008)

i did not :O still have to get there though


----------



## HonneyFox8806 (Nov 26, 2009)

So is it common for people to go to Morphicon to dress in Furry costumes? This will be my 1st con and im making my own costume and id rather not be the only one to dress up lol


----------

